# Seminar



## Bob (Jan 24, 2002)

Datu Kelly S. Worden
Curriculum Covers: Modern Arnis
Tapi Tapi and the translations to Presas Method E'spada Dagg'ar to Mano e Mano Non-Lethal Compliance
Location: Bellingham Wa.
Date: Feb. 16th 
Contact: Bob Anderson D.A.T.A. Training center 1-360-224-6661


This should be a very intense seminar!!!!!!!!!! For everyone that has not seen Datu Worden, I recommend attending this one, especially because Bob Anderson is hosting this seminar.
Bob Anderson is a very dynamic Kajukenbo instructor who is also an very experienced international bodyguard. 
When Datu and Bob Anderson are in the same room together martial energy is extremely intense. 
Datu Worden and Mr. Anderson's history dates back many years, and from my experience the amount of information taken away from their seminars is astronomical............
Check it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2002)

It appears that we never got a review of this seminar! Anyone?


----------

